

Bret Victor - Inventing on Principle - rithal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII

======
rithal
What inspiring and awe-inspiring talk! I discovered this video thanks to this
post on HN <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4171058>

------
MichaelAO
Great talk - a lot to be learned in his approach to creation on a digital
medium. His unique speaking style is awesome ha

------
Codhisattva
Definitely one of my favorite talks.

